# OHIO TURNS OVER CERVID GAME FARMS (and CWD risk) TO DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE HB 389



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, March 16, 2012 


OHIO TURNS OVER CERVID GAME FARMS (and CWD risk) TO DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, GOD HELP THEM H. B. No. 389 


As Passed by the Senate :help:


129th General Assembly Regular Session 2011-2012 Am. H. B. No. 389 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/ohio-turns-over-cervid-game-farms-and.html




i think the Governor still has to sign it, but it's probably a done deal $$$




From: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. 
Sent: Friday, March 16, 2012 5:31 PM
To: [email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Subject: OHIO TURNS OVER CERVID GAME FARMS (and CWD risk) TO DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, GOD HELP THEM H. B. No. 389 

Greetings Honorable Senators of Ohio, (please someone cc this to Governor Kasich)


I am afraid you have made a terrible mistake with relations to game farms and Chronic Wasting Disease. I only hope that there is enough time to get the Honorable Governor of Ohio to refuse to sign H. B. No. 389.

OR, you risk your entire wild herds. this is fact. ...


thank you,
kind regards,
terry





Friday, March 16, 2012 


OHIO TURNS OVER CERVID GAME FARMS (and CWD risk) TO DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, GOD HELP THEM H. B. No. 389 


As Passed by the Senate


129th General Assembly Regular Session 2011-2012 Am. H. B. No. 389 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/ohio-turns-over-cervid-game-farms-and.html





Colorado 


Captive CWD discovered 1967


Free ranging CWD discovered 1981 



http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685-f1.htm 




PLEASE STUDY THIS MAP ! 



SEE CWD MAP, RELATE TO DATES OF GAME FARM INFECTION, TO DATE OF INFECTION RATE IN WILD, SURROUNDING SAID INFECTED GAME FARMS. ...TSS 



http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685-f1.htm 




*** Chronic Wasting Disease CWD CDC REPORT MARCH 2012 *** 




Saturday, February 18, 2012 


Occurrence, Transmission, and Zoonotic Potential of Chronic Wasting Disease 


CDC Volume 18, Number 3March 2012 






http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685_article.htm




SNIP... 



Long-term effects of CWD on cervid populations and ecosystems remain unclear as the disease continues to spread and prevalence increases. In captive herds, CWD might persist at high levels and lead to complete herd destruction in the absence of human culling. Epidemiologic modeling suggests the disease could have severe effects on free-ranging deer populations, depending on hunting policies and environmental persistence (8,9). CWD has been associated with large decreases in free-ranging mule deer populations in an area of high CWD prevalence (Boulder, Colorado, USA) (5). 



SNIP... end...tss




http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/ohio-turns-over-cervid-game-farms-and.html




tss


----------

